# WICD und Scripts

## stupidfool

Moin

Hab hier ein kleines Problem mit wicd.

Sobald ich in WICD fuer mein Wlan ein Post-Connection Script einrichte disconnected er wieder wenn er das Script ausgefuehrt hat.

Auszug aus /var/log/messages

```

Aug 13 21:16:18 dhcpcd[6970]: wlan0: dhcpcd not running

Aug 13 21:16:18 kernel: [   52.087105] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Aug 13 21:16:24 kernel: [   57.486781] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1f:3f:xx:xx:xx (try 1)

Aug 13 21:16:24 kernel: [   57.686064] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1f:3f:xx:xx:xx (try 2)

Aug 13 21:16:24 kernel: [   57.689652] wlan0: authenticated

Aug 13 21:16:24 kernel: [   57.693327] wlan0: associate with 00:1f:3f:xx:xx:xx (try 1)

Aug 13 21:16:24 kernel: [   57.893064] wlan0: associate with 00:1f:3f:xx:xx:xx (try 2)

Aug 13 21:16:24 kernel: [   57.897538] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1f:3f:xx:xx:xx (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

Aug 13 21:16:24 kernel: [   57.897545] wlan0: associated

Aug 13 21:16:24 kernel: [   57.900921] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Aug 13 21:16:25 dhcpcd[7019]: wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

Aug 13 21:16:25 dhcpcd[7019]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Aug 13 21:16:25 dhcpcd[7019]: wlan0: offered 10.112.1.41 from 10.112.1.23

Aug 13 21:16:25 dhcpcd[7019]: wlan0: acknowledged 10.112.1.41 from 10.112.1.23

Aug 13 21:16:25 dhcpcd[7019]: wlan0: checking 10.112.1.41 is available on attached networks

Aug 13 21:16:30 dhcpcd[7019]: wlan0: leased 10.112.1.41 for 43200 seconds

Aug 13 20:19:59 kernel: [   68.633120] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Aug 13 20:20:10 dhcpcd[7079]: wlan0: sending signal 1 to pid 7066

Aug 13 20:20:10 dhcpcd[7066]: wlan0: received SIGHUP, releasing lease

Aug 13 20:20:10 dhcpcd[7079]: wlan0: waiting for pid 7066 to exit

Aug 13 20:20:10 kernel: [   80.080299] mac80211-phy0: failed to remove key (0, 00:1f:3f:xx:xx:xx) from hardware (-22)

Aug 13 20:20:10 kernel: [   80.080309] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1f:3f:xx:xx:xx by local choice (reason=3)

Aug 13 20:20:10 kernel: [   80.106284] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Aug 13 20:20:10 kernel: [   80.137142] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Aug 13 20:20:10 dhcpcd[7094]: eth0: dhcpcd not running

Aug 13 20:20:10 kernel: [   80.261329] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

Aug 13 20:20:10 kernel: [   80.312204] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

Aug 13 20:20:10 kernel: [   80.313718] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Aug 13 20:20:10 dhcpcd[7101]: wlan0: dhcpcd not running

Aug 13 20:20:10 kernel: [   80.356128] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Aug 13 20:20:11 dhcpcd[7107]: wlan0: dhcpcd not running

Aug 13 20:20:11 kernel: [   81.389949] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Aug 13 20:20:11 dhcpcd[7113]: eth0: dhcpcd not running

Aug 13 20:20:12 kernel: [   81.491331] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

Aug 13 20:20:12 kernel: [   81.542395] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

Aug 13 20:20:12 kernel: [   81.543895] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Aug 13 20:20:13 kernel: [   82.650118] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1f:3f:xx:xx:xx (try 1)

Aug 13 20:20:13 kernel: [   82.653120] wlan0: authenticated

Aug 13 20:20:13 kernel: [   82.653162] wlan0: associate with 00:1f:3f:xx:xx:xx (try 1)

Aug 13 20:20:13 kernel: [   82.657158] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1f:3f:xx:xx:xx (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

Aug 13 20:20:13 kernel: [   82.657165] wlan0: associated

Aug 13 20:20:13 kernel: [   82.660425] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Aug 13 20:20:13 dhcpcd[7128]: wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting
```

Moechte das Script dazu benutzen um mich zu meinem VPN zu verbinden. Im Moment steht nur "ntpdate pool.ntp.org" drin, aendert aber nichts am verhalten von wicd.

Ohne ein Post-connection Script arbeitet WICD wie es soll.

----------

## tuam

Vielleicht mag er den Exit-Code des Scriptes nicht? Du kannst ja mal ein Dummy-Script versuchen, wo nur ein echo oder noch weniger drin steht.

FF,

Daniel

----------

